# No default gateway on LAN with router but works fine on other laptop



## Ian_Buzz (Dec 12, 2009)

Hi,

I have a new 3G router which I am trying to connect to an all-in-one PC-LCD monitor (for digital signage) via LAN. The PC is running XP-embedded.

The problem is that I can't see the router from the PC. I have plugged it in, connected it via LAN and set the Local Area Connection to Obtain IP automatically and DNS automatically.

However I get limited or no connectivity and clicking repair says it cannot renew IP address. If I do ipconfig, there is no default gateway showing.

Therefore if I go to IE and type 192.168.01 which is what the IP should be, it can't find anything.

It isn't to do with the 3G network, because I can't even access the router config page, before even thinking about getting to the outside world. 

It doesn't seem to be the LAN connection/wiring because the LAN light on the router flickers when the PC is trying to get an IP, so it is connecting ok.

It also doesn't appear to be an issue which resetting the router would solve, since I just unplugged it and plugged it into my laptop LAN and as soon as I typed 192.168.01 into IE, it works fine on my laptop.

Any suggestions most welcome as I am stumped...

Cheers
Ian


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Let's see this from the problem machine with the cable connected to the router.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## Ian_Buzz (Dec 12, 2009)

Hi,

Here you go:

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : oem-a634a57d541
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 5:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8168C(P)/8111C(P) PCI-E G
igabit Ethernet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-30-67-0B-AE-33
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration IP Address. . . : 169.254.211.28
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2/SP3.*

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands, each followed by the Enter key:

_Note: Type only the text in bold for the following commands._

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults, type: *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults, type: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## Ian_Buzz (Dec 12, 2009)

Hi,

I entered both of the commands successfully and rebooted but the problem still exisits.

I ran ipconfig / all again and the results are identical.

Ian


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Try another cable and a different port on the router.

Have you connected a different machine to this cable and port to see if that works?


----------



## Ian_Buzz (Dec 12, 2009)

Hello,

Yes, as per my initial posting, I can see the router fine as soon as I plug it in to my laptop and type 192.168.0.1. So router and cable must be fine.

The PC/LCD which I am having the problems with has a brand new install of Windows XP straight from the factory on it, so I guess a repair/reload of XP won't be of any use either.

Thank you for your continued assistance attempts.

Ian


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'd check the Ethernet drivers, they could be the wrong ones. I'd also try booting in *Safe Mode with Networking* and see if that helps.


----------



## helpful (Sep 18, 2009)

Here are some suggestions:

Make sure you do not have the Ethernet cord plugged into a shared port (some cheap routers share the WAN and Port 1).

Another possible cause is the DHCP server is not working or turned off on the router, try configuring a static ip address in the same sub net range as the router.

Based on the information you gave:

IP Adress: 192.168.0.36
Subnet: 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway: 192.168.0.1
DNS Server: 192.168.0.1

Afterwords, then attempt to access the web page and reset the router back to the factory defaults.


----------

